

New Cookie RFC Published: RFC 6265: HTTP State Management Mechanism - yahelc
http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc6265.txt

======
ognyankulev
Prettier formatting: <http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6265>

There's no Changes section but these sentences can be considered a summary:

\- "This document specifies the syntax and semantics of these headers as they
are actually used on the Internet. In particular, this document does not
create new syntax or semantics beyond those in use today."

\- "In particular, in moving RFC 2965 to Historic and obsoleting it, this
document deprecates the use of the Cookie2 and Set-Cookie2 header fields."

~~~
rmccue
Most notable addition that I can see is that of the HttpOnly attribute. Apart
from that, there's not really much that I can see different.

